# the Hoosier Daddy Grow



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 8, 2011)

Mail-ordered live plant of hoosier daddy, I transplanted her into a 3 gallon smart pot with all happyfrog soil, amended with 2 capfuls of organic dynamite and wetted down with a light solution of Earth juice "grow", and put her in the vegging closet under a 400 MH with the future. It was a very healthy looking clone, I'm sure i'll be cloneing her in a month or so.


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey there looks good, Ive never heard of hoosier daddy so this is going to be interesting.  I have never even heard about mail order clones either I gotta find out about that.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2011)

mojo for your Grow..pulling up my milk crate to fallow along..She look Happy in that Smart pot:aok:


take care and be safe


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 8, 2011)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Hey there looks good, Ive never heard of hoosier daddy so this is going to be interesting. I have never even heard about mail order clones either I gotta find out about that.


 
 I've never smoked Hoosier Daddy, but I'm gonna!!! I'm gonna journal the entire grow, I've got chem dawg, trainwreck, BB Kush, and a home strain I call Gabby Haze,  I've noticed that the gabby and the bb kush both are PM magnets, I never put the sulpher vapor deal in the closet, gonna have to, I misted all my clones with Forbid the last couple days, haven't seen any bugs but don't want to. gonna be fun.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 8, 2011)

Just checked the cloner for roots,  man that trainwreck rooted in 5 days,


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awesome stuff! I'll be keeping my eye on this one


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 8, 2011)

Roots in 5 days, keep it up Skag!  I think i'll pull up a chair and light a doobie :watchplant:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 8, 2011)

5 days!  I been waiting 2 weeks at the earliest with my cloner


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 9, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> 5 days! I been waiting 2 weeks at the earliest with my cloner


  It's usually 6 or 7 days for me to get roots, useing clonex, rapid rooters, and the domed tray. All 5 trainwrecks rooted in under 6 days,but the other 2 strains, not a root.  I noticed that the trainwreck in the bud room and the veggin room hasn't got a bit of PM also, may be the future, sure liked smokin the mom,  A couple of the TW clones are like 2 inches tall  little midgets lol  , the big plant is a new chemdawg I got, the other strain I really liked but came with a wierd plant deciese nobody could ID,  anyway a bud bought this strrain at a place in seattle.  I think I'll go move her out into the bud room, she got a Forbid bath yesterday and shes ready to go.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2011)

I have figured out that some strains just clone faster and easier than others.

I looked online for this strain (?) and found not a.  What genetics is this made up from?  Is this just someone's cross they called Hoosier Daddy?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2011)

> Is this just someone's cross they called Hoosier Daddy?



:yeahthat:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2011)

> I looked online for this strain (?) and found not a.



I found this...there are many Names the same..But give credit where its due:aok:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54768




take care and be safe


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 9, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> mojo for your Grow..pulling up my milk crate to fallow along..She look Happy in that Smart pot:aok:                                                                                                                                she is happy,you can tell, even wiped my bulbs down, and cleaned the glass in my hoods, in her honor!! LOL
> 
> 
> take care and be safe


 I think I messed up this post


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have figured out that some strains just clone faster and easier than others.
> 
> I looked online for this strain (?) and found not a. What genetics is this made up from? Is this just someone's cross they called Hoosier Daddy?


 
I'm sure it is!!!  Every strain is just someones cross they put a name on!!  I googled it also and did find a little about it, They sent me here. I see Irish grew this last year, sounds like 4u2smoke grows it, Ray Jay's growing it,  Irish is calling it a Bubblegum x something else, maybe you should ask them, sounds like Hick is very familiar with it!!!  as usual I'm a dollar short and a day late, everybodys growing it, I C  ozzie popped some Too,  After reading the googled post that sent me too MP, you should be asking these Questions to irish or Hick, anyway, I ordered a plant with the name hoosier Daddy,, I'm not a botanist, but I can swear under oath that it's cannabis, Ozzie popped beans he should know the exact genetics. as long as it's good herb, they can call it greasy feces, I'm OK with it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2011)

:giggle:


Just dont mess up this Grow


----------



## getnasty (Oct 9, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I'm sure it is!!! Every strain is just someones cross they put a name on!!...
> 
> ...as long as it's good herb, they can call it greasy feces, I'm OK with it...


Years down the road I intend on naming a couple strain's myself, though not using the typical naming conventions I seem to see across the community. Being that I tend to stray more toward the profane and provocative, I've decided on Godfart and Dragon's A**hole. I figure I have plenty of time to find the genetics I want for both of these, but they will both be cross breeds of 3 other strains, and I might cross one with some good bag seed. Haha. I dont know a whole lot about the breeding game, but once I have the space and patience for it, I plano n experimenting with it.


-nasty


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 9, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Just checked the cloner for roots, man that trainwreck rooted in 5 days,


 

The BB kush and the haze rooted over night also, I must just be right on with the temps and moisture in the cloner, just hit a good combanation of the two. time to give some more love away!!


----------



## Irish (Oct 9, 2011)

howdy skag. maybe you have ''who's you're daddy''...look that up... 

roots in five??? you suck.  haha. i'm lucky to bubble some up in 14. tossing out the mass buckets this year and trying the rooters myself. hope i get those results...peace...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 10, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> howdy skag. maybe you have ''who's you're daddy''...look that up...
> 
> roots in five??? you suck. haha. i'm lucky to bubble some up in 14. tossing out the mass buckets this year and trying the rooters myself. hope i get those results...peace...


 
I put the aeroponic one away a year or so ago,  such good fast results with those rapid rooter cubes.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 11, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> howdy skag. maybe you have ''who's you're daddy''...look that roots in five??? you suck. haha. i'm lucky to bubble some up in 14. tossing out the mass buckets this year and trying the rooters myself. hope i get those results...peace...[/quoup...                                                              I looked it up again Irish, It just keeps sending me here my friend, anyway, that's the strain I'm growing, anyway, please send me some GREEN MOJO and some growing tips, I need all the help i can get!!!
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54768
> 
> te]


----------



## Irish (Oct 12, 2011)

i think it was seeds direct that had the strain called whos your daddy a few years ago as a freebie. i've grown it back in the day, so i know shes certifiably dank budz.  if i remember correct, it was a dj bb...

i did make a cross for the dirty dozen that we call hoosier daddy from an original indiana bubblegum crossed to some dank from a bro. it is possible you may have her, cause shes made her way thru the pnw and more. so lets see her grow. bring on the dank skag...:icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like you're in for some real bud treats! Will keep watching!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 12, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> i think it was seeds direct that had the strain called whos your daddy a few years ago as a freebie. i've grown it back in the day, so i know shes certifiably dank budz.  if i remember correct, it was a dj bb...
> 
> i did make a cross for the dirty dozen that we call hoosier daddy from an original indiana bubblegum crossed to some dank from a bro. it is possible you may have her, cause shes made her way thru the pnw and more. so lets see her grow. bring on the dank skag...:icon_smile:


 
that's what they told me when i got it, bubblegum crossed with (the dank)!!, works for me lol,  that was originated by a guy named Irish!! Plan on feeding her the earth juice (grow) for vegin, then a little bat duff, for buds, got her in Happy Frog, my soil that I mix is perkin. She's a real healthy girl,big shoulders, big bones, kinda reminds me of hammie!!!,  Anyway I'm haveing fun,


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2011)

That would be cool if it is Irish' cross.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 22, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Years down the road I intend on naming a couple strain's myself, though not using the typical naming conventions I seem to see across the community. Being that I tend to stray more toward the profane and provocative, I've decided on Godfart and Dragon's A**hole. I figure I have plenty of time to find the genetics I want for both of these, but they will both be cross breeds of 3 other strains, and I might cross one with some good bag seed. Haha. I dont know a whole lot about the breeding game, but once I have the space and patience for it, I plano n experimenting with it.
> 
> 
> -nasty


 
Ya I named a few, strains i crossed white widow and purple urkle I called it whurkle, had some BLZ i crossed with super silver haze or something like that a while back, had some great names thrown out from the gang on here. right now I'm growing a strain I call Gabby Haze, its a old purple haze crossed with trainwreck, funny thing is it came from maui !! lol  there's another I'm just calling Brainfart, good smoke of unknown origins. Anyway I'm real excited about the future, I've got new strains of trainwreck, BlueBerry Kush. and ChemDawg91, Super lemon haze, and a hoosier Daddy, man the HD has doubled in size, I guess they all have, Tonight I'm gonna clean out the veg closet and lower the shelve a half foot, I burned a couple on the last grow letting them get to close. might as well poison the closet while it's empty, wipe everything down with some moderate bleach water, I'm doing a maitenence, preventive greencure foliar a couple times during the veg stage this grow, see if i can prevent the powdery mildew, we'll see.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 22, 2011)

My Hoosier Daddy is a great granddaughter of Irish's Bubblegum x XXX not sure exactly, but like i said she's a stout girl, and loves the attention, loves her smart-pot, she's more than doubled in size, I should be cloneing her in about a week. I pulled all the girls out and gave them some foliar love,  I like misting them a couple times during the grow with Mineral Matrix, it keeps them from ailing, a blueBerry Kush also I'm growing.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 28, 2011)

Well I've cloned her, She's in the 2 1/2  X 6 foot closet with 8 other girls, I cloned everything last week , the perpetual goes on, I'll be putting her and the rest under two 600's in about 2 weeks, when the clones in the bottom shelf start bumping the shop-lights, I move the girls under the 400 mh on the top shelf out into the're half of the budroom, It's a visious cycle but i love it.  Here's a couple of pics from plants in the veg closet,  The hoosier Daddy, she's looking good!! I put her in straight happy Frog soil, but feeding her a little also, In about 10 more days she'll get a Mitecide shower for maitenence and get her hours cut, Everybody gets a mite bath before hitting the 12 hour switch, it keeps them at bay through harvest!!,  yes it's kinda spendy, but so worth it, useing the pipette and mixing only one quart at a time in the spray bottle, it goes a long ways!!!, last time I used Floramite, this time back to Forbid, Forbids a new one for me, I started useing it earlier this year on the Hemp goddess's advice,  really good stuff, I also use Avid!!, (i think it's called), 6 of us split a quart for 100 a piece!! still have some in my little bottle and that was almost 3 years ago., anyway my point here is make it in small quantities, all the instructions give you mix for a gallon, I won't even use half that much in my small grow and I feel the stuff gets WEAK if you store it after it mixes with water, plus it is a dangerous poison. I don't feel bad pouring out a little into a hole out back, versus most of a gallon.  I can't find these 3 locally for some reason, internet  only.


----------



## Irish (Oct 29, 2011)

looking really good skag. yep, looks like one of my original bubblegum babes. gets pink pistils mid flower. real hardy girl. theres some pics of her finished in mj bud pics section. 

that other girl is a kush? looking good also. i'm still feeling my way around on the organics playground, and building up some working knowledge with hands on experience. is there any other way, but hands on? 

did everything you had outside finish now? green-to work pretty well did it? trick is pushing major air thru them...were gonna sit and smoke and watch weed grow. lol.  i'm set for a big xmas harvest...

peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2011)

:watchplant:



:48:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 29, 2011)

that other girl is a kush? looking good also. i'm still feeling my way around on the organics playground, and building up some working knowledge with hands on experience. is there any other way, but hands on? 

did everything you had outside finish now? green-to work pretty well did it? trick is pushing major air thru them...were gonna sit and smoke and watch weed grow. lol.  i'm set for a big xmas harvest...

peace...[/quote]                                                                                         The other girls suppose to be Super Lemon Haze,  Hope so, I Liked smokin that!!  I just opened one of my soil mixes and it appears that the alfalfa meals sprouting a few, lol,  I'm havein problems with the Happy Frog, I've done ok with the clones but I tried going the full course and it just doesn't have it,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 29, 2011)

Irish I've still got plants outside, hasn't froze yet, gonna make hash or oil!!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 29, 2011)

i thought 'Hoosier Daddy' was a varient of the old 'Hoosier Hoot-n-Hollar' bred outdoors by RCC hisself in Southern Indiana in the 80's-90's.  we used to sell the Hoot-n-Hollar at SSSC.  the description (not the strain) we had on the H-n-H was so lame i never tried it...  i still have some packets of it somewhere, but they're like 20 yrs old now.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Oct 29, 2011)

I looked it up to see where the Internet led me and I found this info from Weedmaps...


hxxp://s3.legalmarijuanadispensary....mmunity&view=profile&userid=169550&Itemid=224

00
HoosierDADDY
Karma

Member since
Tuesday, 05 July 2011 14:56
Last online
2 months ago
Profile views
15 views
Add as smoking buddyPhotos Blog Videos Write Message
HoosierDADDY & smoking buddies HoosierDADDY

Hmmmm... I guess Karma decided they could use a "taken" name if they use caps in part of it. 
Good luck with your grow Skagitmagic. The Hoosier Daddy you see here is not the HoosierDADDY weedmaps is selling, but I send you GreenMojo for a nice grow with the strain you bought. If someone is selling Irish's genetics, you scored! I'll be watching for your grow journal


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 29, 2011)

Ya Gone2Pot, I was gifted Irish's genetics, I did score!! I've already cloned her, real healthy plant!!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 30, 2011)

As I run out of room in the veggin closet, I need to pull a plant out to accomadate the rest, This group started as 10, I added the Chemdawg91 to the little girls room first, then about 10 days later a BBkush,  I've got 8 left in the closet, 2 trainwrecks, two gabby haze, 2 more BBkush, a hoosier daddy and a Super Lemon Haze, Eventually i'll have only two big girls left in the closet. after seeing the frost the gabby getting under 12x12 I might want to save her and clone a bunch of her.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 31, 2011)

After watering the 8 plants left in the veggin closet, (I remove them to water), Only 7 would fit back in comfortably, So I pulled a gabby haze, took 3 clones and put her on the dance floor!!  The two tiered closet, is working well, I put new bulbs in the T12s for the babies. The gabby in this picture is turning purple and the trichomes are all cloudy with a few amber, not much yield though, took this pic last night. Can't wait to puff these girls.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 31, 2011)

That is a pretty purple nug skag . . .wish it was mine


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 31, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> That is a pretty purple nug skag . . .wish it was mine


 
Ya it does look sweet, My trainwrecks really filling in, I saw she was favoring the purple colors also,  tell your Mrs. real Cool on the Pumpkin carvin, here's a couple pics of the TrainWreck!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 1, 2011)

The hoosierPaPA cuttings rooted. I'm on my way!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 7, 2011)

i've had some problems with what I suspect may be tobacco mosaic virus, I've looked at a ton of pics of the stuff and my symptoms sure look similar, so I'm harvesting a might early, spraying my new girls for the problem, I see it got into my new chemdawg 91 also, the leaves are turning real ugly, the problem with this is it mimics certain nute deficientcys, the guy that gave me the plant has it now too. I haven't put the hoosier into this room yet, thankfully!! I also have a bigger trainwreck I can flip and 30 new clones that are healthy, last night I discovered knats, They seem to be comeing from the Happy frog, anyway I'm gonna call Billy the Exterminator and get this room straightened out, This is what happens when you break your own rules, I've swore I'd never bring back inside, plants I've put out!!,  or get plants from unknown sources,of unknown strains etc. last time it was mites!! I do wanna swear on hear Rosebud!! gosh darn, and holy moly just doesn't fit the bill sometimes, anyway the hoosier Daddys looking good, i took 5 more clones off her last night, that make 3 rooted and 5 in the cloner,Here's a couple pics i took of daddy this morning. she's now 23 inches tall from the top of the smartpot, and should have 9 nice colas!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2011)

:ciao: *Skag*....That hoosier is gonna be very Nice...when do ya plan to flower ?  looking very good my friend

:48:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 7, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Skag*....That hoosier is gonna be very Nice...when do ya plan to flower ? looking very good my friend
> 
> :48:


  I took 5 more clones yesterday, when I see roots, she's going out, I'm gonna two side her with 600s, A MH on one side and a HPS on the other and rotate her, She's lovin the smart pot and the Happy frog soil!! Thanks to Rosebud, she's getting fed also, I would think that HF soil would support a entire grow. Ya this girls gonna give me some serious Colas, I can tell.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 11, 2011)

I've got some bugs called scale, caught it early enough it only cost me some yield, I gave the new girls all some serious mite, scale, and whatever ails them spray, washed the floors with bleach and dishsoap and set off a DR. Doom room aerosol, I took the girls out to the glass table and really showered them!! The new growth on the super lemon Haze unfolds so wierd!! Finally trimming the Topsy turvy, stayed out till nov 10th without budrot, seriously stanky girl!! that Dutch treat is truly a hardy outdoor strain!!


----------



## Roddy (Nov 11, 2011)

:ciao: Skagit!!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good skag good luck with the bugs.:cool2:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 11, 2011)

I flipped The hoosier daddy today, I have 3 rooted clones from her, and 5 more cuttings in the box, I've started useing little colored binder reinforcements for ID purposes, HD is orange, TW's pink, Chemdogs yellow etc, the room looks good, My trainwreck's still bulking up, the chemdog91 has lots of buds I've got 10 clones from her in the veg. closet, I'm gambleing that I'll love her, I did that with the Dutch Treat, Gambled!! I don't think I'll grow that again, but I do have a bunch of the DT in jars.  Anyway thats gonna be the mrs. next 15!! 5 Hoosier's and 10 chemdawgs, I'm going 8 trainwreck, 3 Super lemon hazes, a couple of home strains,


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2011)

Great job Skag!  Youve got every flavor under the rainbow going on at your house!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2011)

Which one is train wreck in the pic's Skagit?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 12, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Which one is train wreck in the pic's Skagit?


 

The big ugly first pic,she's got 3 bigger colas, they had the scale crap, but I'll still get a ounce or so of stash, that ugly old womans girls are sure lookin good, I spoted good female growth on the new trainwreck, reloaded the Veg closet useing the root pots,  here's some pics I took today, the closest plant is a new hoosierdaddy, took the top off some containers of soil I put the love to Nov. 1st. Life is good, I've been having so much fun lately!! Definitly staying medicated.  just wanted to note that the bushy little clones are grown under T12 shop lights with 3 dollar daylight bulbs!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 13, 2011)

Love your growroom. A messy one but love the passion that you have. Breaking rules and theorys.

Good job my friend.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 14, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: Skagit!!!


 
Roddy:fly: Man I'm having fun!!  Was gifted a Skywalker from a Tacoma Clone-shop, the hoosierDaddy clones all rooted and in small 1 gallon pots except 1 that I put in a root pot! I've ID'd everything, I just can't keep track.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 17, 2011)

The Hoosier Daddy clones,  one in a root pot and the rest in one gal.  The old gal's showing her flowers, The chem-dawg's gettin the I smell the best trophy!! I like the taste of the Dawg!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2011)

:watchplant:


Looking Mighty Dank up in the *SKAG *pad


----------



## Irish (Nov 19, 2011)

looking good skag.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 19, 2011)

Great growing skag, and the passion is refreshing -- keep up the stlar work.

What does "scale" look like?


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 19, 2011)

looking great bro..

.sorry to here about the bugs.....i use dr doom every other week as a preventitive notion! i dont spray the whole can though....just a 1/3 at a time...work wonders!!

also...are you keeping your dirt outside uncovered? if so, this could be adding to the bug issue....i never keep anything outside that is used inside! specially in PNW, bug galore!!!

GL...happy growing!

Kush


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 21, 2011)

:hubba: very nice indeed, sir. :aok:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 21, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :hubba: very nice indeed, sir. :aok:


  Speaking of CAT tastrophy lol, just got a cat a couple months ago, its been interesting!!! Cat runnin thru the house with a Knat sticky stuck to his tail, thats after two go arounds on the walls of the growroom  lol. this cat is so much fun.  Thank you everyone for your kind comments!! I really feel good about this grow.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 28, 2011)

_ flipped on the 1st. of Nov. so I figure 20 days on the countdown!!  I really like the looks of this girl, big boned, for big buds, She has about 9 good colas and gave me 11 real nice clones,  she seems very happy in the Happy Frog, I put her in straight H.F.,but, after reading Rosebuds thread on the weakness's of the before mentioned medium, I've been giving her a little Earth Juice, so I'd like to say thank you RB!!!_


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2011)

I am glad my sucky grow has helped your grow look fabulous.

Really Skag, that is a pretty plant. congrats.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes she is very Pretty...You are Showing what That HD is all about...just wait for week 7


:ciao:  *RoseBud*


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2011)

:ciao: :ciao: *4U*


----------



## Irish (Dec 1, 2011)

looking very nice skag.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 2, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> looking very nice skag.


 
Thanks Irish, I'm really liking the way the daddy's filling in,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 2, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> :ciao: :ciao: *4U*


  High Rosie

Finnally got a freeze here,i still got a bong load being tortured outback.was the trainwreck you grew real sweet smelling,I guess I expected someting more diesel being TW,should of called it SF trolly car headed for garadelli square!! Hey, Only the Hoosiers in straight HF, the rest are in a combo of reciepes from lots of contributers, That I amended with a bag Of HF.I got just under 3 ozs of Dutch Treat off the Topsy Turvy, nice bud, smells better than it is though. I have a few other strains growing also,  The BBKUSH looks really good, along with my Gabby Haze, I think my gabbies gonna be a real winner!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 30, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yes she is very Pretty...You are Showing what That HD is all about...just wait for week 7
> 
> 
> :ciao: *RoseBud*


 
Hey Everybody, just a little update, Everythings going great on this rotation, I just chopped a Blueberry kush, a super lemon haze and a Gabby Haze,  The Hoosier Daddy is just kickin, I don't count days, but harvest by plant appearence, I spent all this money on microscopes, lighted loupes, hygrometers, etc. I was actually doing a couple things right!!  Anyway I replaced the 3 chopped with 6 more Daddys and a couple trainwrecks. and of course my gabby. the last pic is my HD, shes been in 12X12 for a couple of months, still has lots of feeder leaves!!! I gotta wonder if she wasn;'t a weight-lifter in a past life, that girls got shoulders, I just hope I like the smoke, I still haven't tried any!! and I've cloned her to the unknown, I've flipped her kids since i got her, and her grandkids got cloned last night, took some huge tops!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice, Skagit. :hubba: give us an update on how the HD smokes.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 30, 2011)

Impressivec :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 30, 2011)

nice buds


:48:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 2, 2012)

I put 8 hoosierDaddy in these Fredmeyer cloth Wine bags, full of the SoyBean Alfalfa super soil,  no set back at all,  just cut back a mite on the Hot stuff, what I call the inert ingredients,  having trouble posting the pictures, I just went and took more, I had my pixel setting to high on the camara, anyway the bags,  the're free, and 3 gallons, I'll try and repost the pics, anyway the bags have 6 chambers for winebottles, cut them out!! and the're you go,  kinda cool for free!!  The pictures under the HPS light are mostly ChemDawg 91  the Mrs. said she loved the test run!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 2, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Nice, Skagit. :hubba: give us an update on how the HD smokes.
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7ge


 
oh I will, the waits killin me,  I 've  put alot af faith in these girls, my harvest after next, doubled, is gonna be around 8 plants of HD, taste unknown!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2012)

I am liking the three gallon size. I am about to harvest a TW in one and I will see how much less I get then with 5 gallon. they are so much easier to maneuver and you can fit more in. Anyway, looking good skag.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 15, 2012)

did a pretty good start on trimmin the old gal, all i gots some kids no poke scissors, lol,  not sure if The pics are gonna upload, new camera, disabled the gps mode, not sure on picture size. wish I coulda grew the daddy another 2 weeks but I'm so lucky and grateful I got what I got,  This strain is a true heavy wieght, big heavy buds, fairly easy to manicure,  a good easy grow!!!  can't wait to smoke some


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks great from here hope She is as nice as she looks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2012)

sure glad he was able to finish this grow..She is a wonderfull strain and Im sure he has enjoyed the smoke...


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looked real good.. 
Sounds like a huge yielder lol


----------

